
Blow to low carb diet as landmark study finds high fibre cuts heart disease risk - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/jan/10/high-fibre-diets-cut-heart-disease-risk-landmark-study-finds
======
rafa2000
The answer: Low carb high diet food.
[https://www.wholelifechallenge.com/10-healthy-and-high-
fiber...](https://www.wholelifechallenge.com/10-healthy-and-high-fiber-foods-
that-are-also-low-carb/)

